# Too much power!!!



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok so apparently my 2017 6.2 ( been told by a Ford engineer that worked on the alumaduty that it's the old raptor motor). All that said leaving a stop light on flat ground pulling my 22' tritoon I heard a loud noise.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, from my phone.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Truck had 51k miles on it. Ford towed it and fixed it no questions.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

That puts a new slant on twisting one up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Not to dispute what you’re saying / dealing with.... I have a 6.2 3:73 gears in a cc short box and it’s not a power house.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Why does it look polished at the area where it failed?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Why does it look polished at the area where it failed?


Definitely rubbed on something.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Randall Ave said:


> Why does it look polished at the area where it failed?


That's why it failed to the best of my knowledge. There was a tin foil covered piece of cardboard that was supposed to be a heat shield. It had come loose in the to past ( it's held on by tape or something) and fixed. Apparently it had come loose again and was polishing the aluminum. The dealer added zip ties to the heat shield after replacing the drive shaft.

The part about " too much power" was a joke! The truck does everything I need it to do but could use a few more ponies lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice to see Furd making driveshafts out of Sno's recycled aluminum foil helmets.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

magnatrac said:


> That's why it failed to the best of my knowledge. There was a tin foil covered piece of cardboard that was supposed to be a heat shield. It had come loose in the to past ( it's held on by tape or something) and fixed. Apparently it had come loose again and was polishing the aluminum. The dealer added zip ties to the heat shield after replacing the drive shaft.
> 
> The part about " too much power" was a joke! The truck does everything I need it to do but could use a few more ponies lol


Zip ties to a heat shield huh...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice to see Furd making driveshafts out of Sno's recycled aluminum foil helmets.


Must be drive shaft day, buddy sent this yesterday on his Chevy... Yolks are even aluminum...


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be drive shaft day, buddy sent this yesterday on his Chevy... Yolks are even aluminum...
> 
> View attachment 195736


Wow even Ford used steel yolks on the alumaduty lol


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Zip ties to a heat shield huh...


Yes , it's confidence inspiring!!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Zip ties to a heat shield huh...


Beat me to it.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice to see Furd making driveshafts out of Sno's recycled aluminum foil helmets.


You would've thought the driveshaft would've been stronger because all I use is the heavy duty tinfoil


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be drive shaft day, buddy sent this yesterday on his Chevy... Yolks are even aluminum...
> 
> View attachment 195736


Ya don't see Dodge drive shafts torn out, not enough power I guess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Ya don't see Dodge drive shafts torn out, not enough power I guess.


SKWBE


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

This is the piece of insulation/heat shield that was apparently touching the drive shaft. You can see the half circle worn into it.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Note that zip tie! The rest of that material is held on by the plastic push pins. Pretty sad that a piece of thermol ply can weaken a drive shaft. Anything in the name of light weight and fuel saving I guess.....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE


I was waiten for that.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must be drive shaft day, buddy sent this yesterday on his Chevy... Yolks are even aluminum...
> 
> View attachment 195736


Was he doing donuts on your lawn?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Was he doing donuts on your lawn?


No, supposedly hauling a large load of deck lumber to his back yard...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

aluminum drive shafts...  garbage


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No, supposedly hauling a large load of deck lumber to his back yard...


@JMHConstruction ???


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @JMHConstruction ???


I was busy


----------

